#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  DigSILENT PowerFactory 2020

## landtrash

DIgSILENT has released a Preview version of PowerFactory 2020


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: DigSILENT PowerFactory 2020

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## himmelstern

> Any has Powerfactory recent, need only loadflow? I have plscadd 16.20 all modules install file. mail xsysctl@gmail.com



That pls have a solution ?

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## cadguy

--------------------

----------


## cadguy

> Any has Powerfactory recent, need only loadflow? I have plscadd 16.20 all modules install file. mail xsysctl@gmail.com



-------------

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## cadguy

----------------

----------


## cadguy

That is my magic... haha

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## cadguy

--------------

----------


## sysctl

> Your company says all 5 options licensed means limited??
> 
> Can you please give me a list which functions limited ?



Not mine company!  "your company" = Power Line System software PLS-CADD make. You need list? Learn read self!
Colleague say you not known or you use software: Distribution show About window = client buyd one more cheap/limited Distribution PLS editions.

I not need proof you wrong, maker software say so in docs "PLS-Distribution is limited version of PLS-CADD", if you sayd you better of software maker of PLS-CADD... I not say else, Ok!

many more document on website

I happy with my handwatch, not need you "magic".

Not more PLS, I stop no point talk PLS, not important from me, I not use it need it.

Thank you.
GoodBye.See More: DigSILENT PowerFactory 2020

----------


## cadguy

----------------------------------------------

----------


## sysctl

> Sorry dear, I fear you can never get what you need.



Hope get,has now picture of 2020! Hope not fake I ask video.




> And let's honor your viewpoint.



"your viewpoint" not viewpoint. company maker PLS specification not viewpoint. you wrong company PLS right. that all




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Hope this is nice.



Reall not care! Not use only told you wrong that all. Not use not need.

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## sysctl

-------------

----------


## minxiam

> Some has IonIoni contact? Himmelstern?
> Send detail private mesg.
> Please.
> ThankYou.



\\//

----------


## cadguy

> Yes! Yes! Yes! Got!
> 20000000000000200000000000000000000 lf and shortcirc only. Nnough!
> Thank You!



Good for you.

----------


## minxiam

> Yes! Yes! Yes! Got!
> 20000000000000200000000000000000000 lf and shortcirc only. Nnough!
> Thank You!



\\//

----------


## minxiam

2020 SP1 released.

----------


## PemulA

> 2020 SP1 released.



I have installer for 64 bit and 32 bit

----------


## minxiam

> I have installer for 64 bit and 32 bit



\\//

----------


## minxiam

2020 SP1A released, PM for more

See More: DigSILENT PowerFactory 2020

----------


## pibygucyk

Done.

----------


## minxiam

----

----------


## Joule

I am tested the PF20 in remote desktop and it works perfectly. Highly recommend this solution.

----------


## pibygucyk

> I am tested the PF20 in remote desktop and it works perfectly. Highly recommend this solution.



100% agree, 1 week ago 4 hours work, perfectly

----------


## mercure19100

please can you guive me details?

----------


## Joule

I will recommend again, I already have the PF in my hands and it works correctly.

----------


## Haroon Zafar

great

----------


## water_bearer

> I am tested the PF20 in remote desktop and it works perfectly. Highly recommend this solution.



Can you please elaborate ???

----------


## himmelstern

> I will recommend again, I already have the PF in my hands and it works correctly.



this solution is only for 1 machine that is installed?

----------


## Joule

Guys Finally I have the PF20 with dondle and work fine in whith another computers,  like a comercial version, the solution of Mixiam works successfull.

----------


## 1977serg1977

What Mixiam solution are you talking about?

----------


## Joule

PF with dongle

See More: DigSILENT PowerFactory 2020

----------


## 1977serg1977

Are you talking about the licensed version of the PF?

----------


## mouhos

> 2020 SP1 released.



Minxiam, Sir how can get contact you? Cannot send you Telegram message?

----------


## minxiam

2020 SP3 released few days ago

----------


## himmelstern

DIgSILENT has released PowerFactory 2020 SP3!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## PemulA

> DIgSILENT has released PowerFactory 2020 SP3!
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



It's nothing without solution ....

----------


## mouhos

> 2020 SP3 released few days ago



Maravilhoso  :Applouse:

----------


## sanyad

cost?

----------


## Shap0ur

I am looking for a single PC license,
If someone could help please !

----------


## proelepro

DIGSILENT 15.2.7

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## OTTORONALDSTER

Hi Himmelstern, I was trying to send a private message but you inbox is full. Can you send me a message to ottoronaldster@gmail.com, please

----------


## himmelstern

I have not digsilent

----------


## jerryking

V2021. Pm

See More: DigSILENT PowerFactory 2020

----------


## jerryking

Its not for free.... 
Please, don't make me waste time! only interested and real people who needs it.

----------


## mouhos



----------


## himmelstern

How much for it?
really works???

----------


## jerryking

> How much for it?
> really works???



Works! 
Pm

----------


## Tifnet

Por favor, un enlace de descarga de DS ultima versión, con *****.

----------


## pdnk737

can anyone share the setup file for digsilent 2021 ?

----------


## miguelinx

........

----------


## miguelinx

> can anyone share the setup file for digsilent 2021 ?



......

----------


## Awesyam15

i found this 'new' offer.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

I think it is fair price, and i would be grateful if their offer is legit. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## raulhuatuco

> V2021. Pm



PM with reasonably price. How much it last?

----------

